# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  wodnisty płyn z zatok przy schylaniu lub pod kątem

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Właśnie obudził mnie ostry kaszel i okazało się, że był wynikiem odkrztuszania przezroczystego i wodnego płynu, który wyciekał mi z zatok do gardła. Jak tylko wstałam wyciek od razu się skończył. Strasznie mnie to wystraszyło. Ogólnie mam problem z zatokami. Czasami jak się schylam wycieka mi właśnie taki jak w/w płyn z nosa. Czasami jak mam mieć problemy z zatokami to odczuwam silne bóle na tyłach głowy. Czasami też w prawej komorze gromadzi mi się galaretowaty gęsty śluz wymieszany z krwią. Byłam z tym u lekarza jakieś dwa lata temu i padła diagnoza przewlekłego zapalenia zatok. Generalnie zarówno lekarz rodzinny jak i laryngolog skupili się wyłącznie na gęstej wydzielinie, a tę wodnistą cieknącą przy schylaniu całkowicie zignorowali a to mnie cały czas nurtuje. Ostatnio taki wyciek przy schylaniu miałam jakoś ponad rok temu no i teraz to w nocy co mnie przeraziło, jeszcze trzęsą mi się ręce i czuję lekkie zawroty głowy. Co to może być?

----------


## Patryk86

Przewlekłe zapalenie błony śluzowej nosa lub zatok może być spowodowane reakcją alergiczną, na przykład na roztocza, lub pyłki traw (w tym zboża). Warto wykonać testy alergiczne - skórne - na podstawowe alergeny.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Już tak czasami jest , że z jakiegoś powodu zatoka ( jest ich kilka ) odetka się.
Np moja żona podczas głodówki oczyszczającej obudziła się na poduszce całej w ropie i krwi.
Też poczuła się podobnie jak Ty. Na początku nie dostrzegała że to jest ropa wymieszana z krwią
ale tylko krew . Za nim doszla do faktu że zatoki zaczeły się oczyszczać w nocy trochę strachu się najadła.
Potem odczuwała ogromną ulgę i odpuściły jej w dużej mierze  bóle głowy . 
Ostatecznie  bóle głowy  opuściły ją po odejściu ze stresującej pracy.
To wszystko jest ze sobą połączone
Zrób sobie badania na grzyby w zatokach. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

